# What is your layering system?



## redalienx11 (Nov 10, 2010)

Other thread just got me curious what people are using for layering.
I realize its different for different days/temps/weather etc. Any tips/tricks picked up?

Inbounds
*Bottom*: Patagonia Cap 3 base, Patagonia R1 pant if its cold, Norrona Goretex proshell bib pants.
*Top*: EMS techwick base (or similar), R1 hoodie, Arcteryx pac-lite shell.

Touring
*Bottom*: silkweight base, Patagonia backcountry guide softshell pant, Norrona goretex pro shell bib if precip.
*Top*: EMS techwick base (or similar), R1 hoodie or fleece vest, Arcteryx pac-lite shell. North Face lightweight puffy for skin changeover, meals, etc

Ski-Mountaineering
*Bottom*: silkweight base, Patagonia backcountry guide softshell pant or Mix-master depending on temp., Norrona goretex pro shell bib if precip.
*Top*: EMS techwick base (or similar), R1 hoodie, Arcteryx pac-lite shell. Cloudveil down sweater, DAS Parka for belays etc.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 10, 2010)

bottom: wicking thermals (marmot/ems)  north face goretex pants

top: wicking thermal (see above) 3/4 zip shirt,  softshell vest or jacket depending on tems, marmot shell.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 10, 2010)

For Tremblant 

Upper:   2 capilene  tech first layer   ,a light NF soft shell under a Karbon jacket.
Lower:   NF fleece lined techs under Spyder Bibs 
  Head:Full neo face mask  gogs and Giron Talon 
Feet :  Hotchillys with a Neoprene BOOT Glove over the boots  

Any place  else :drop a layer off the top and substitute lighter tech NF underlayer on my legs , and one of several Spyder Jackets


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 10, 2010)

For base layer, I wear what's still clean (especially on multi-day trips), but I have a nice wool base layer that I would wear every day if I could.  From there, it depends on the day:
-warm and clear-softshell only
-warm and wet-goretex shell only
-cold and clear-down jacket
-cold and stormy-synthetic down mid and goretex shell


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't break it down by inbound, touring, etc. It is all about temperature and anticipate effort and heat generation. 

For base layers, I have Pata Cap 1,2,3 base layers for tops and a mid and heavy weight bottom base layer (if it is hot enough for a light weight base bottom, I just wear shorts instead).

For mid layers, i am going with Marmot DriClime or a fleece. I usually don't do mid-layers in bounds unless it is really cold.

For shells, in bounds is a ski parka and hiking is a Marmot Exum shell. 

I just have one pair of ski pants. Wouldn't mind having a zipable touring pant but I don't mind wearing my normal ski pant touring, even when it is hot. I can always skin up in shorts and put the pant on for the climb or down.

Makes for a huge amount of options. The addition of the Marmot DriClim has been immense. By far the most versitle and multi-use layer I have. Wear it a ton, almost a second skin at this point.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 2, 2011)

good to hear about the DriClime...i just ruined my Marmot Approach Vest and just ordered the Driclime vest as a replacement


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 2, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I can't break it down by inbound, touring, etc. It is all about temperature and anticipate effort and heat generation.



This.

Most of the time, its either Patagonia Cap 1,2,3 OR Smartwool.  I don't know why, but the smartwool pant/mock that I have is so comfortable and warm.

Pants - Cloudveil RPK pant

Mid - Arc'teryx Caliber Zip 

Top - Arc'teryx Sidewinder

If I am freezing, I will wear all of it....from there, add or remove as necessary. If it is a gorgeous spring day, I'll just use the Smartwool, RPK, and Marmot softshell.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2011)

Upper Body:

Base Layer - under armour cold gear form fitting t-neck or crew neck
Mid Layer - under armour cold gear loose fitting crew neck
Variable Layer - Marmot windstopper fleece vest or sometimes if REALLY cold a Marmot windstopper fleece jacket
Outer Layer - Cold - a Phenix insulated jacket
                    Moderate/Warm - Mountain Hardware soft shell
                    Wet  - Marmot Goretex XCR hardshell

Lower Body - 

Base - under armour cold gear tights  - REALLY cold I'll add a pair of Helly Hansen Poly Pro tights too
Outer Layer - most of the time - Phenix insulated bibs
                    Wet - Marmot Goretex XCR hardshell bibs
                    Spring bump season - Columbia "cargo pant style" shell pants


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2011)

My system is to add or subtract layers depending on the weather. :dunce:


----------



## Nick (Nov 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My system is to add or subtract layers depending on the weather. :dunce:



Genius!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> Genius!



What type of system do you utilize?


----------



## Nick (Nov 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What type of system do you utilize?



1 of each


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> 1 of each



Really? I figured you to be more of a snuggy type of guy!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Really? I figured you to be more of a snuggy type of guy!



Snuggy's are history.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> . The addition of the Marmot DriClim has been immense. By far the most versitle and multi-use layer I have. Wear it a ton, almost a second skin at this point.



After reading this, I checked it out at REI today.  Thankfully they lacked my size, so I couldn't impulse buy it. :lol:

I'm assuming this is mainly used as a mid layer?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming this is mainly used as a mid layer?


I use it more for touring than for lift serviced though I do use it lift serviced as my only jacket and outer layer when it is warm enough. Touring I use it as an outer layer while skinning and then put on a hard shell over it when skiing. Though if it is warm enough like my past two days, the hard shell never comes out of my pack. Also, perfect for spring and fall activities like hiking, cycling, etc. as a light jacket. It would work as a mid-layer in place of a fleece jacket for lift serviced. Though I get so hot with a ski jacket on that I rarely add a mid-layer.


----------

